# Shuu's Home Thread



## Shuu (Jul 18, 2005)

I guess I'll be keeping pic of my buns here.I'll try to ask some questions as well as updates. Tyr will be gettingneutered tomorrow so the bonding process will start soon. In themeantime, some of you may have seen a few of this pictures already, butwhat the heck. On to the photos and witty comments!

Loki's first day. Sitting in my lap and looking freaked out by the camera.






Profile shot!





This is the cage i which she currently resides. Once her and Tyr arebonded they'll be sharing a NIC cage because this one is too hard forher to get out of on her own. Plus, no urine guard so her hay toeverywhere. It's been redecorated since this picture, though.





One of her favourite things is flopping out beside me. Whatever's on TV, it must be interesting.





Not long after, Tyr came into our lives. First meeting. He doesn't seemto impressed. Just wait till your little boys drop, Tyr! You won't beable to keep yourself away from her!





Another one of their first meeting. You can just see the bite that wastaken out of Tyr's right ear. He was like that when I bought him so Iassume one of his brothers or sisters did it.





I think this was the first time Tyr ever stretched out like this. I hadto colour in his eye because the flash made him look like the devilthat he is.





Loki got her picture professionally done. The cameraman kept squeeking a dog toy. She obviously didn't like that.





Tyr loves to dig. Ho-boy does he love to dig.





Wuh-oh! Mommy caught me!





Then Loki got spayed. She didn't like that one bit so she pulled outher stitches. While the vet was pretty impressed, when she closed Lokiback up she insisted the poor bun wear a cone. She liked that even lessthan the stitches.





After Tyr made a mess of the cardboard box, I thought a cat scratchingpost would be a good idea. This is him first enjoying it before he madeshort work of it as well.





You can see her shaved belly and one of my dogs, Amber, here.





We got Loki a new hammock to replace the old one she destroyed. SheLOVES this thing. Anyone who has a cage suitable and knows their bunwon't chew it up should think about getting one.





When she's not eating, drinking or pooping, she's in there.





Of course I couldn't let Tyr get away without a belly shot.






Whew, I think I'm done for now. Thanks for looking. :shock:


----------



## CorkysMom (Jul 18, 2005)

Very beautiful bunnies you have there!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 18, 2005)

Wow what beautiful bunnies! I love the cheekylook on Tyr's face as he chewed up the box!:bunnydance: By the waywhere did you get that hammock? Millie and Ruby love to climb onthings, they'd love one of those!


----------



## Shuu (Jul 18, 2005)

I got the hammock at PetSmart. There were several sizes and colours to choose from as well.


----------



## naturestee (Jul 18, 2005)

Where did you get that cage from? Do you have a link? It looks pretty neat!


----------



## Emmy-webby (Jul 18, 2005)

Poor Loki! I still cant believe that she pulled out her stiches.Wouldn't that be painful? The cone makes her look like those star warscharacters a bit. Loki is soo adorable! 

I just love your cage! Did you make it on your own? I'm planning ofbuying Emmy a bigger cage. Hers is kinda too small for her since she'sgrown up now. I'll do research about NIC cages and how to build them.

Both your buns are so adorable. :inlove:

Take care
~ Katy


----------



## Shuu (Jul 18, 2005)

The cage I got from a small petstore.It's a Marshalls something or other. I'll see if I can find theirwebsite. It's served me well but I'll be replacing with wih an NIC cagesoon.


----------



## rabbitluvr04 (Jul 18, 2005)

Your bunnies are beautiful!:inlove:


----------



## Shuu (Jul 18, 2005)

I couldn't find the website for the cage, buthere's an online store with the information about it. Usually ferretcages work better than rabbit cages from pet stores.
http://www.animalcages.com/mr-00271.html


----------



## Shuu (Jul 25, 2005)

Tyr had quite a romp tonight so I got the camera out. The pictures should speak for themselves.

Splayed.





What a face.





His tired little bum.





Hard to believe he got neutered less than a week ago. Back to his old self, minus the nips and digging.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 26, 2005)

Beautiful. Glad to see Tyr is back to his normal self 

Jan


----------



## pamnock (Jul 26, 2005)

Really enjoyed the photos!

Pam


----------



## jordiwes (Jul 26, 2005)

Great photos! Love the hammock, must try!


----------



## Shuu (Aug 2, 2005)

After spending 4 hours together last night andgetting along famously, session 2 of their bonding brings Tyr and Lokicloser. No chasing or dominant mounting today. They groomed each otherand layed together. They squeezed into their carrier and I managed tosnap some shots. Only one turned out not blurry and without Tyr havingred-eye.


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 2, 2005)

I love them buns Shuu. They areadorable and seem to have a lot of personality as well. Ilooooooooove to see pics so send em if you got em.


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 2, 2005)

What a great photo. They certainly seem to be bonding well together. Great news!

Jan


----------



## Shuu (Aug 6, 2005)

Well the stinkers are getting their new cage made tomorrow. Here are some pictures in anticipation.





Usually it's Tyr that does the grooming, but occasionally Loki will find it in her heart to give the poor guy a few licks.





Hiding from the flash... using Tyr's bum.





Like I said, Loki is one demanding little bun.





Back in the carrier Loki graces Tyr with a groom.





Not that flash again!





Loki _tried_ to give Tyr some lovin' but it seems he saw something more interesting.


----------



## Shuu (Aug 14, 2005)

Tyr finally discovered the third floor of theirNIC cage the other night (after a little bit of help and a few thumpsat his mommy) and now I can't get them down from there.





There must be no where more comfortable for her than on him





I really envy his patience with her. Really.





Nothing, I mean nothing, keeps Tyr from sleeping. Loki has literallyjumped on him, presented herself for grooming, layed on him, etc. Hiseyes barely open.


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 14, 2005)

Lol. Loki really like to make herself comfy,doesn't she? Poor Tyr, being used as a cushio. Doesn't seem to mind ittoo much, though. I love how well-bonded they have become.

Jan


----------



## Shuu (Aug 24, 2005)

A few new pictures today of my little furballs. 

All started with Tyr. I thought he was just going to stretch but he ended up just hittin' the ground.





Loki was wondering what was going on upstairs and decided to join her boyfriend.





After she sat down he came over and joined her.





That's all for now. Join us next time- Same bunny time, same bunny channel.


----------



## Fergi (Aug 24, 2005)

Aww, they are both adorable. That is so greatthat they are bonded now, it is so nice when they haveafriend to cozy up to. Great pictures, I especially love theproffesional photo!

Fergi's mom


----------



## jordiwes (Aug 24, 2005)

nice leggies! looks like those two love each other. do you ever thinkabout getting others? my two love each other as well but i'm thinkingabout adding to the group...


----------



## Shuu (Aug 24, 2005)

*jordiwes wrote:*


> nice leggies! looks like those two love each other. do youever think about getting others? my two love each other as well but i'mthinking about adding to the group..



I'd love to get a Flemmie to semi-bond. They'd all play together butthe Flemish Giant would sleep by himself. Sadly space and money are anissue. Three bonded bunnies sounds like a lot of fun. 
:sillybunny::sillybunny::sillybunny:


----------



## wintermelon (Aug 24, 2005)

love the pic with the cone!!!

BTW, what are the dimensions of the hammock? And what type of material is it?

Thanks,


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 24, 2005)

I love the photos! What a neat progression to see them bonding like that.


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 24, 2005)

Oh are they adorable together. Whatloves they are. They are adorable and I look forward to tons morepictures of them.

Tina


----------



## Shuu (Aug 24, 2005)

*wintermelon wrote: *


> love the pic with the cone!!!
> 
> BTW, what are the dimensions of the hammock? And what type of material is it?
> 
> Thanks,


Thisis the product.


----------



## Shuu (Aug 30, 2005)

The two of them got really excited when Ichanged their litter box this morning so I brought out basket numbertwo from brimmhere. 





Here's one of the toys brimmhere sent in the baskets. Being the smartythat he is, Tyr would get it stuck in his teeth so he'd have to sit upand push the toy out of his mouth with his front paws.. sadly hestopped when I got the camera. I guess he learned his lesson.





This is all Loki's doing. I put all their toys in that basket when I'mcleaning their litter and stick it onto the third floor. Loki doesn'tusually like my decoration skills so she thought it would be nicer tothrow all their toys down to the bottom floor. Of course, she's right.How silly could I be?





As usual, they always go back to the toilet paper rolls.





Now I know what a toilet paper roll feels like...


----------



## Shuu (Aug 31, 2005)

Buns got to run around earlier than usual today and my Shih Tzu Amber wanted to play as well..





"What is he doing to me?"





Interesting...





Smells like.. rabbit?





Loki's interested too.





I want a cage like this as well...





Wait, come back!





Won't catch me!





Comfy chair.


----------



## Nicky Snow (Aug 31, 2005)

i love all your pictures Shuu! and i think yourbuns are really cute. they look like a perfect match! Amber isadorable. i want a dog soooo much, but i got my hands full with Rue andKweli.

Nicole.


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 31, 2005)

Lovely pics - looks like one happy family 

Jan


----------



## Shuu (Sep 6, 2005)

A loved toy is a well used toy, as they say..





Itchy foot?





Failing miserably at hiding.

















Lickin' mom.





Loki joining in as well.


----------



## dajeti2 (Sep 6, 2005)

Awesome pictures. I will never get tiredof seeing thses two adorable bunnies. I just want to hug them both. Tyrlicking your pants is so cute. Apollo does the same thing.Loki looks like she is having a blast with the new toy.

Tina


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 6, 2005)

I think Loki is looking for the Cheerios in thebox . I love the expression in Tyr's eyes as he's licking the jeans -such determination!

Jan


----------



## naturestee (Sep 6, 2005)

I love Tyr- "Mom, you really have to keep yourself more clean. Here, I'll get this spot for you!"


----------



## Shuu (Sep 6, 2005)

Just a quick one. Taken after I woke Loki up and she stretched.


----------



## Shuu (Sep 20, 2005)

A friend of my mom's brought her a cutting mat. This thing was so huge, the box it came in was perfect. 











Then Tyr wanted a drink. Loki didn't want to move, I guess.





And just a little subliminal messaging I left on the fridge for my mom to ponder over.


----------



## jordiwes (Sep 21, 2005)

Love it!






I hope you get that flemish giant


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 22, 2005)

I love those two! They are so beautiful. What breeds are they?


----------



## Shuu (Sep 28, 2005)

Just a vid I made of Loki a while ago.


----------



## Shuu (Oct 5, 2005)

Just wanting to reaccount a little exchange I had with my parents just now.

I went to let them know what Nicky Snow had said abut there beingFlemish Giants at the show in Elmira. My mom requests we get a Blue butI told her they don't tend to be as common as some of the other coloursand they're less likely to get upwards of 20 lbs. My dad then pipes upasking how big these things get. I told him "pretty big." He tells meif it gets bigger than my dog it's going outside. I proceed to laugh athim because my dog is a Shih Tzu and is maxed out at 9lbs. Now I don'tknow what kind of calculator my dad is using, but a 17-20lb rabbit ismore than likely going to be bigger than a 9lb dog. 

No need to worry though, no rabbit of mine is going to be livingoutside. I think my dad is realizing just now what he's gotten himselfinto by letting me get a Flemmie. :laugh:


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 5, 2005)

:rofl:too late for them to back out now eh Shuu?

lol. Nicole


----------



## Jenniblu (Oct 5, 2005)

No worries Shuu. The rabbit will probably be 9lbs. while still a youngster...

"But Dad, ____ is only a baby. I can't put my baby outside...!" 

Congratulations on joining the Flemish Family!

:groupparty:


----------



## Shuu (Oct 9, 2005)

Quite a few more tonight...

Tyr getting into mischief as per usual..






Loki playin' in their box.










It's a big box...





Tyr coming to see mom after a bit of digging.





Despite there being hay in their cage, Loki must get it straight from the source...










Tyr's new favourite flopping spot...


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 9, 2005)

Great pics as always...

 Don't show him the pics of Keely at 6 months then...LOL


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 10, 2005)

Oh Shuu, I'm sooo excited for you, 5 more sleeps till your flemish fever gets cured.

:elephant:

(Do you have a carrier big enough? cause i have a cat one if you need to borrow it)

Nicole


----------



## Shuu (Oct 10, 2005)

*Nicky Snow wrote:*


> Oh Shuu, I'm sooo excited for you, 5 more sleeps till yourflemish fever gets cured.
> 
> :elephant:
> 
> ...


Hehe, I am excited. Thank you for the offer but I do have a medium sized one 'cause of my dogs. Thanks anyway, though!


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 10, 2005)

Great pics - your two sure look full of mischief 

Jan


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 10, 2005)

GoodJob, Shuu!

Ican't help butlaugh atTucker when hegoes into abox and digs and digs. He sounds soangry and he furiously tries to break through to the other side.

Your little ones are adorable! What a beautiful life they have.

-Carolyn


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 11, 2005)

>


Hmm... twins?


----------



## Shuu (Oct 11, 2005)

Uncanny! :laugh:


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2005)

WHERE'S ODIN?????????????


-Carolyn


----------



## Shuu (Oct 27, 2005)

Right here!





















































































:faint:


----------



## doodle (Oct 27, 2005)

Oh I am loving these pictures.  Loki and Tyr make such a cute couple. And Odin is gorgeous.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 28, 2005)

:note:"I like Big Butts...and I can't deny it...." :bunnydance:


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 28, 2005)

What a big baby the way he's got his head down. :inlove:


----------



## jyrenze (Oct 28, 2005)

Aw, thats so cute. And Loki looks rather like my Bandit, hehe.. they could almost be siblings


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 28, 2005)

Heehee...I love this pic of Odin in the "jumbo" box!


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 28, 2005)

Shuu, the pics of Odin are gorgeous! He's such a lovey bun with the puppy. So sweet.

________________
Nadia &amp; Cookie


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 28, 2005)

What lovely pictures, especially of Odin with your dog. They really seem to love each other! 

Jan


----------



## Shuu (Oct 29, 2005)

Just took a video last night of Amber grooming Odin. Ignore the colour; the light was horrible.


----------



## doodle (Oct 29, 2005)

Aaaw!! So sweet.


----------



## Shuu (Oct 30, 2005)

Action shot!





Playing our foot game. 





Ouch, those big teeth hurt.





Runnin' towards me.





Slightly regal? Maybe that's my wishful thinking.





Hellooooo.





His big butt won't stay still long enough for me to get a good picture.





Eep!





:shock:





Big ears...





Lovely pole.





Foot pat!


----------



## Jenniblu (Oct 30, 2005)

"I love you Mommy!"






Odin is such a sweetie. Psst- and he is still growing too.


----------



## ariel (Oct 31, 2005)

That video is amazing, what sort of doggie is Amber?? very cute and I like all your pictures too


----------



## jyrenze (Oct 31, 2005)

The bunny was really enjoying the grooming ! Both of them are really cute


----------



## Shuu (Oct 31, 2005)

*ariel wrote:*


> That video is amazing, what sort of doggie isAmber?? very cute and I like all your pictures too


Amber's a Shih Tzu bred in a puppy mill. We rescued her from abusive owners when she was 3 years old.


----------



## Nicky Snow (Nov 3, 2005)

Hi Shuu, how's your new man doin?

Has he met Loki and Tyr yet?


----------



## carrots (Nov 3, 2005)

Love the picture's, you have some wounderful bunnies!


----------



## Shuu (Nov 3, 2005)

*Nicky Snow wrote: *


> Hi Shuu, how's your new man doin?
> 
> Has he met Loki and Tyr yet?


Odin's doing great. I've been letting him run around the basement andhe loves to get into trouble. He's also figured out how to jump ontothe couch, but hasn't been able to jump down as of yet. 

They've met each other somewhat. Loki and Tyr really don't like him andtry attacking him through the bars. I've had to section off their areawhen Odin's out but they've started ignoring him when he's close enoughto see and smell. It'll be a long process with the three of them butI'm confident it'll work.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## Shuu (Nov 17, 2005)

Ah, I forgot I had new pictures so here they are.

Playing with his toy PuterGeekGirl sold me. He, along with Loki and Tyr, love 'em!





Laying beside his cage.





Muah!:love:





It was cute till he decided he didn't want to sit around any longer...





Lastly, Tyr's not much of a fan of Odin and as much as I try to keep them apart, sometimes a rabbit's ingenuity wins.


----------



## FreddysMom (Nov 17, 2005)

oohhhhh SHuu ..i just want to smuch Odin and give him tons of kisses!


----------



## Nicky Snow (Nov 17, 2005)

What a great picture Shuu! i just wanna kiss that precious face!

:love:


----------



## CorkysMom (Nov 17, 2005)

Wow, he's lookin great!!!!!!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 18, 2005)

What a handsome bun Odin is! I want!! I want!!


----------



## HoneyPot (Nov 18, 2005)

Those are cute new pics Shuu! 

Funny - I think if you added sound effects to your pictures, that last one should be of Tyr growling at Odin.

lol.

____________
Nadia


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 18, 2005)

He just gets better and better looking every day.

:kiss:

-Carolyn


----------



## Shuu (Nov 19, 2005)

Odin got a harness today that actually fits him and he doesn't seem to mind it.


----------



## Shuu (Nov 28, 2005)

At last, a discovery. After searching forliterally a month and a half (has it been that long already?), I'vefound something toy-like Odin plays with instead of just chinning!





Grass mat!





:bunnydance:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi Shuu where did you get the grass mat? 

I order them from the States, but that get a little expensive after awhile. I have four bundles of joy that love to chew the mats.

Soooska


----------



## HoneyPot (Nov 28, 2005)

Shuu, 

I've had trouble finding toys Cookie likes to play with too - he LOVESto take apart the grass mats and since then I also found he loves thoselittle Willow balls (he took apart and ATE the whole thing in 3 days:shock. 

Don't know if youhave those yet but also worth a try if hehas the same dis-interest in othertoys as Cookie generallydoes. 


______________
Nadia


----------



## Shuu (Nov 28, 2005)

I got the grass mat at Petsmart I believe. I've also heard you can get something similar at Walmart if you're so inclined.

Nadia, I've thought about getting those balls but I'm not sure where they're sold. I'd probably buy a dozen if I found them.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 28, 2005)

Odin is a knock-out! :faint:

-Carolyn


----------



## HoneyPot (Nov 28, 2005)

*Shuu wrote:*


> Nadia, I've thought about getting those balls but I'm notsure where they're sold. I'd probably buy a dozen if I found them.


If you're ever in the city - that Global Pet Foods I mentioned on Yonge street carries them.


----------



## Shuu (Dec 8, 2005)

Odin got weighed today! I don't have a scale bigenough for him and me picking him up and weighing him doesn't exactlywork so we took a trip to the vet to use their dog scale. 
He's 5.5kg or 12lbs. He'll be 6 months old on the 15th of December. :bunnydance:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 8, 2005)

*Shuu wrote: *


> He's 5.5kg or 12lbs. He'll be 6 months old on the 15th of December. :bunnydance:


Whoa! That's one big boy you have.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi Shuu, 

I was just going thru your home thread looking at all your great pictures. 

I noticed that you had a huge bag of hay, where do you purchasethis? We have four bunnies two of which eats so muchhay I would like to buy bigger bags.

Thanks, I look forward to your reply.

Soooska


----------



## dyky71 (Dec 8, 2005)

Odin is just gorgeous!! I just love him!!:love:

What a sweetie!


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 8, 2005)

:X I thought I was going to see an Odin picture. :waiting:

-Carolyn


----------



## Shuu (Dec 8, 2005)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Hi Shuu,
> 
> I was just going thru your home thread looking at all your great pictures.
> 
> ...


Global Pet Foods orders them specifically for me 'cause they know Ihave Odin, Loki and Tyr. It's the Oxbow brand and most suppliers ofOxbow should be able to special order it. I'd suggest going to a local,smaller pet store and ask if they'd be able to get it.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks Shuu, 

I have a Global Pet Foods just down the street from me. I will go in and ask them to order it for me.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## Shuu (Dec 20, 2005)

Odin has a new toy. 






Disgruntled? Broken? I really have no idea.





Peek-a-boo





I hardly think a towel is tasty.





Someone was opening the door. Well, _he_ thought it was interesting.





Smells like cotton.





It's a hard life as a rabbit.


----------



## kgarver (Dec 20, 2005)

4 cuties  amber grooming odin is so cute!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 20, 2005)

That Odin is such a handsomeboy!:hearts: Isn't it funny how they can amuse themselveswith the simplest items.


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 20, 2005)

Odin, what a gorgeous boy! Gotta love the simple toys.


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 20, 2005)

What a Big Baby!






The color of the towel is beautiful next to his fur. 



-Carolyn


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 20, 2005)

Odin is more beautiful every time i see him. his coat/fur looks great.


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 27, 2005)

I just saw this picture in the other thread. What a Mush!!!! 

God, I love those Flemish. They're so incredibly sweet and beautiful.

Hope you had a happy.

-Carolyn


----------



## Shuu (Dec 30, 2005)

Pictures at salad time.











Getting papaya tablets.





Papaya.










He couldn't wait for Loki.


----------



## CorkysMom (Dec 30, 2005)

They are lookin great!! I just loved the bonded pairs!


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 30, 2005)

just like two peas in a pod :inlove:


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 30, 2005)

I love the pictures. Loki and Tyrcuddling is so adorable. Odin is getting huge.:shock:We don'tsee near enough of these beauties. What awesome pictures.

Tina


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 31, 2005)

I love that picture of Loki and Tyr together - it looks cool cause their colors are opposite. Such sweethearts.

Nadia


----------

